# baby doll names....



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to share the names our LO's give their baby dolls/stuffed animals/etc. I'm continually amazed at the names my girls come up with....

nonda
ausrey
cinda
bug
cutie
cutie's brother (they can't seem to give him a name)
robin hood

there are many others but their names change on a regular basis....

oh yeah, my 2.5 yr old just said her guardian angel's name is olivia.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

cute thread idea









my son named his first doll Theresa, no idea where that came from!
my dd usually names her toys Sally and Tom







or Rose Petal.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My daughter has only named a coupld bears, one is Sarah (which is HER name, lol) and one is Katherine (which is her Aunt's name.) She's not very creative in the naming department (yet.)


----------



## IamCoupongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

For her third bday, dd1 received a baby doll that she promptly named "Chuhlily." (Chuh, like chuck + lily, like the flower) That name stuck for years!


----------



## Pastrydemon (Feb 3, 2005)

All totally DD-generated:

Risa (the orignal and favorite)
Meetid (I have no idea -- the doll had this name before we left the store)
Chabby (she stole this from a friend)
Ashra (10 in arabic...I was teaching her to count in Arabic)
Mippy
Ella
Candy
Lily

And the lovely Waldorf-style organic doll that she recieved first that I'd hope she'd love? That one usually plays "the Daddy." I think it's name is "new baby" usually. Poor neglected doll!


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Cute idea!

We have dolls
Madeline - name on her body
Amy - named after my friend
Baby Amy - tiny version of Amy
Andy - male version of baby Amy

My Little Ponies
Elizabeth - named for cousin
Rainbow -named for her hair color
Curly - her hair is curly
Flower - she has one on her hip

Stuffed animals

Felicia - no idea where that came from
Lady - from movie
Periwinkle - from Blues Clues
Lumpy - a "heffalump"
Murray - lumpy's mom, named for the wiggle


----------



## gaudynight (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, we have several teddy bears named "Teddy" - they often have new names bestowed on them to fit the situation but they always seem to revert to Teddy. Or Bear.

We have dolls named Ruby, Daisy, Nancy, Willow and Muppet Mary. Mostly they're named after characters from books or friends, but I'm not sure where Muppet Mary came from. I asked DD2 how she thought of it, and she said she didn't know.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

My son had 2 beloved dolls -- a soft stuffed one and a naked "bath" doll. He got them when he was too little to talk, but they cycled through 3 sets of names:

Jesus, and Naked Jesus -- yes, those where their names. Jesus got named at Christmas when he was almost 2 and there was a lot of talk about Baby Jesus. It made sense to me. THe problem was that when Jesus "misbehaved" (which he seemed to a lot -- DS was not the most patient parent) he'd yell at the doll "NO, JESUS!" and everyone in the vicinity would look at me like I was the worst parent in the world. I tried explaining (to strangers since he liked to bring Jesus to the mall and other locations) that he wasn't swearing, he was just using the baby's name, but no one believed me. Naked Jesus wasn't a problem because he lived in the bathtub, so only people who knew my family and knew I don't swear at my kids "met" him.

At about 2 1/2 he renamed them "Window" (the one with clothes) and "Watershelf" (the naked one). I have no idea where these names come from, but they were an improvement from Jesus in my mind, although not a big one.

Then at 3 he renamed them again Ketu (from Verna Aardema's What's So Funny Ketu, a great book BTW) and Obedi (from Stephanie Stuve-Bodeen's Mama Elizabeti another fantastic book). I really liked those names and he stuck with them until he kind of outgrew the dolls.


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

DDs dolls have normal names....Audrey, Lola, Wendy, Nicky, and the only odd one is Peyton (which isn't really so odd)

What makes me laugh are the names she makes up for me to be called when we play make believe restaurant or what have you. I have no idea where she came up with these, but they are......Plarmy, Plormy, Corsi, and Porsi





















. She's grown out of this, but it still cracks me up to think of it. I could hardly keep a straight face when we played, but of course I didn't want to hurt her feelings of belittle her sense of imagination, so I chuckled inside and just played along.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

oh yeah! when my son was around 3 and had just started talking, his names for every person he drew were Hee-bee-gee, Ho-boy, and So-goy. He also had this big orange ball, and he had an imaginary friend named Kanka who lived inside the ball. O-o weird but CUTE!!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

my 4 yr old son names all of his dolls Lucy lol. not sure why. not even sure where he heard the name lol. but hes always called his dolls lucy, even his boy dolls lol


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Will names for chickens count? My kids don't really name their toys so much but we have some bantam chickens that dd just loves on all the time. They are her pets. Dd has come up with some interesting ones but she has a reason for choosing each name.

Crown
Rocky Mountain High Alaska (a combo of John Denver lyrics I believe







)
Brooke
Cutie
Like
Lynn
Holly Berry
Chocolate

And she let ds name one, which he promptly christened T-Rex Roar because _everything_ at that time was T-Rex Roar.







If she asked him today he'd probably say Argentinasaurus.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My dd is into Kayla right now for MOST dolls. And then she changes it. "I decided I like her name to be...... Mayla." Ok, kid,whatever you say.







(I have a 3 yr old cousin named Kayla that dd has never met, so I find this amusing that she likes and even knows the name.)

Her favorite teddy bear is named Cuddly (named last Dec 2 mos after she turned 5) and it fits. He is a snuggly bear.







:


----------



## doulatara (Jun 20, 2006)

The first and only babydoll that my daughter named and became attached to was when she was about 15 months old. She picked it up and said "Happy" at the store with her grandma, who bought it for her. After that she always called her Happy, and for over two years, we could not go anywhere without her. Happy was dropped into so many puddles getting out of the car, was once dropped on the subway tracks, but we always had to recover her. We still have her now, but she lives in dd's toybox. Despite many washes, she is filthy!


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My DD usually names them after cousins and friends from school and she changes them often but the main one is Tiffany, her cousin's name.














And another one that she uses a lot is Jessica.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son has 2 dolls, they are named Elizabeth (from Pirates of the Caribbean) and Gordon (who knows?)
His imaginary friend, who's been around for over 2 yrs., is named Apple.


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

Cute thread!

My older ds had a baby doll that he named Connor (a baby he met), then Kia Tanisha (book character), Sara (cousin), Harry Potter, and back to Connor. He had another doll named Glockley.

Younger ds named his dolls Lexi (my sister's dog) and Toby Diego (who knows!).


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

My 4 yo dd names her animals and dolls daily. She uses made up words and never remembers them later. Like, "His name is Blushaytopeeloom and this ones is Ooomkapu."


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Dd (almost 3yo) named her doll "baby Shirley" after our next door neighbor.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My dd has a baby doll that was baby for years (she got her when she was 2ish). Then when she was 4 she named the baby Rose because her outfit had roses on it.

She has imaginary friends named Molly, Alex, and Love.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

My son doesn't play with his dolls enough to bother naming them - he's far too busy.







He does have a 2 feet tall dinosaur that he named Carlos though.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Dc's doll is named Joey.


----------



## moonshoes (Jun 1, 2007)

DD has a doll named Inga amongst her many "friends"

DS got a stuffed penguin last Christmas that he named "Topper Wood" I have no idea where he came up with it!


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

DD#1s first baby dolls were named Charlotte and Charles. I believe it was after a doll from a book I was reading to her at the time (Little House on the Prarie I think). Later, she got a doll she named Lucy after the doll in Little Bear, because I was reading that to her at the time.

Unfortunately, Baby Charlotte got into an unfortunate accident, and couldn't be fixed. So, DD decided to rename Baby Charles Baby Charlotte. However, she couldn't replace her original Baby Charlotte, so the new Baby Charlotte's name was pronounced differently, with the CH sound like in Charles.









DD#2 named her stuffed lion Rory when she was 3 years old. She also had Hop and Luna, her Native American cloth dolls (mama wearing her baby on her back). She also had Baby Dirt Dirt, a doll she found in the yard that she liked to play with. Her favorite was Baby Chicken, that she got when I was pregnant with DS. Baby Chicken was just a regular baby doll. DD#2 was less than 2 years old at the time, and apparantly what she was TRYING to say when we asked her the baby's name was "Baby's Kickin'". Heh, I guess she heard that a lot.

DS has Cookie Monkey (he mispronounced Monkey as Cookie all the time), Cookie Monkey Jr., a bunch of different variants of his Cookie Monkeys, and Baby Craig Dylan.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine wont name them she totally mothers hers but shes just looks at me and says his name is Baby like I'm nuts for not knowing this. sometimes in the moment shes will say pretend babies name is.. and usally names them after her cousins.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My son used to have a stuffed hedgehog he called "Hedgie" and a teddybear he still sleeps with (shhhhhhh........) named "Steenie Bear" because my brother, Steven, gave it to him, back when he wasn't old enough to pronounce "Steven"- it always came out "Steenie".

My little girl has had a baby doll named "Baby" and a stuffed frog named... you guessed it, "Froggy". Every other doll was "Sarah" and then "Ashley" and now they are either "Hannah" or "Miley", but I think she's starting to outgrow baby dolls. She still plays with the one she named "Krissy" (after me







), though.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Our almost 6 year old has a teddy bear he got on his first birthday that is "My Teddy" and a small stuffed puppy named "Puppy".

Our 4 year old has an almost identical teddy bear to her brother's (hers is pink and his is brown) and it's also called, "My Teddy".

Other than that their dollie names are descriptive -ie we have a bear with a heart on it and that is "Heart Bear".

Any dalmation dog DD calls 'dog puppy'. She believes that Dog Puppy is the name of the breed.









There is a friendly stray that comes around that DS named Mr No Name.

We are super-creative name givers over here.









Oh, and the baby - all of her babies (which means anyone she is holding) is Mine.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
My son used to have a stuffed hedgehog he called "Hedgie" and a teddybear he still sleeps with (shhhhhhh........) named "Steenie Bear" because my brother, Steven, gave it to him, back when he wasn't old enough to pronounce "Steven"- it always came out "Steenie".
.

He's 12? That is the most sweetest thing I have heard today!







Our almost 6 year old has a teddy bear that he likes to snuggle with. He is so cute when he's curled up with My Teddy at night.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
He's 12? That is the most sweetest thing I have heard today!









He would be so embarrassed if he knew I told.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

DD's first doll was baptised Gordon







(I think she may have been trying to say 'Golden' but we called it Gordon for years







)


----------



## jomomma (Jun 24, 2004)

Her two favorite baby dolls are Amelia and Tasha and have been for a very long time. Practically everything else is named Mala (?!?), with the exception of her doll house people who are ALWAYS - Mother, Father, Boy, Girl, Baby, Dog and Puppy and one very bald, blue monkey who she promptly named Da-Da at 18 months. He has progressed to being called Daddy now that she's four and, I must say, does bear a striking resemblance to my husband (minus the blue part).


----------



## JessJoy (May 5, 2005)

Julia (she said this out of nowhere and has no friends by that name and we don't have a tv)

Nakeybutt( a cabbage patch doll that she refuses to dress)

Patrick Henry (she hears me talking about our local es by this name)

Hattie

all picked by my dd od 2 years


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

All my kid's stuffies/imaginaries are Polish or Asian. Almost everything is Coryake (last part rhymes with sake, the beverage). Totally made up. When it's not Coryake, it's some unintelligible combination of letters that ends with -ski.


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, and for random baby doll naming and playing pretend, my DDs always resort to Sally and Molo. Sally is their favorite name.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Turning this around, many of my baby dolls came labeled with names. So when I got a baby sister, and asked what her name was, it took me a while to get the concept that human beings didn't come with names, and that our parents just picked one. My understanding was that babies were made in the hospital, and therefore that their names would similarly be supplied, or that a name was somehow intrinsic to the product.

I still have trouble keeping people straight, and it may be that, no matter how much of an individualist I am philosophically, I still tend to think of people as fungible or "product". Hey yeah, that's a handy excuse!

Robert


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
He would be so embarrassed if he knew I told.









I don't think Wolfie (bottom left, with flag) could stand sleeping with me (right of Xmas tree). He says I snore. And stink.


----------



## peacenlove (Apr 1, 2003)

my dd almost 2 1/2, calls all her dolls Ava (her name) or Raea, the little girl we look after.
my son had so many names for his dolls, the one I always rememer is a stuffed frog with long eye lashes he called; Flower -Mo veta- blue eyes!
gotta love it!


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

We have:

Ya Baby Hair (doll with hair)
No Baby Hair
New Baby
Tiny Baby
Blue Thing
Green Thing (green thing is actually orange)
Spot

and 2 imaginary friends:

Sylvie
Harvey


----------



## Miss Information (May 17, 2005)

We have dolls named Paige (named after dd1s best friend), Katelyn (named after dd2 made a "friend" last year at WI Dells trip and never saw her again, but she still kept talking about her friend Katelyn), and Lucy (we have a dd named Emily, so her dolly had to be named Lucy - from the Little Bear series).


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

ours are mostly care bears, but i made her a lion based off this cartoon, which she loved as a toddler, and she calls him Kenya Lion:
http://weebls-stuff.com/toons/kenya

but her care bears. she has a bedtime bear that when she was about 9 months started calling him Tucker. She inherited another one, the purple one with two lollypopps on its belly, she calls that one Walker. she got another one that's as big as she is and she calls him Greeny. he's kind of a minty aqua color LOL. her other favorites are a stuffed dog she called Buddy for a while but now just calls Puppy, and she has a boohbah in each color, her first and favorite used to be the yellow one but now it's the orange guy, and she calls him My Orange Guy. LOL.
she's 3 1/2.


----------



## travlr (Apr 28, 2007)

My DD has Lolipop, "the twins" (two dolls that kinda look alike but that did not arrive at our home even close to the same time) -they were finally named Ben and Lizzie. We also have Coco and Flip Flop Flee. Most of the dolls got their names from books.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

these are all too adorable!

funny how most dc's name their dolls after people they know or characters from books. my girls say random sounds & out comes a name!


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
ours are mostly care bears,

My friend's son Drew (whom you may also have seen in the photos I linked to, at a considerably older age) had a bunch of those. He named them for their fighting attributes, and narrated their battle against Wolfgang, a hand puppet wolf I operated. I just remember two of them: "Fly Bear flies over and poops in your mouth." The other was Dumb Girl Bear (what did Drew do, channel Hank Ketchum? He did like some girls), who would simply stomp on Wolfgang.

Robert


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

We have an Emily (I believe after Emily Elizabeth in the Clifford books)
A Baby
A Sweetie Pie
And "Naked Barbara" (a Barbie doll who is *always* naked. My mom gave it to dd, told dd the doll's name was Barbie, dd asked what the doll's "big name" was meaning her full name as opposed to nickname, and promptly stripped her naked and declared that the doll only wanted to be called Barbara, not Barbie!







)

We also have:
Olivia the Bear and...
"Hello" the Kitty


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

My DS is too young to name anything yet... but I wanted to comment on some of these.

I named my baby doll after my father's bald accountant. Charlie.

One of my sisters named dolls based on babies born in our family.

My other sister named things with wild abandon including Lappa Jappa, and Princess Aglora.

On another note along the same lines of naming a doll by a real name they had never heard, my sister pointed to all photos of young men in uniform and said "Bobby" when she was little. We often wondered about past lives.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We have:

Baby Lucy
Big Baby
Cinerella (Note the lack of a "d". It's on purpose.)
Liddle White Bear
Baby
Little Girl
New Best Friend
Goo Lock Bear (Good Luck Bear the Care Bear)
Sakura
Rosebud (She was mine and I named her.







)
Baby Megan (Also was mine- named after my toddlerhood best friend)
Freddie Bear (Was DH's.)
Mama Bear (Named after me, presumably because I knitted _him_. She insists that Mama Bear is a boy. )


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, my.

We have:

Kitty (stuffed cat)
Dog Doggy (stuffed dog)
Gertie (larger stuffed yellow lab dog from IKEA, named after our neighbor's yellow lab)
5 Eikus including mama Eiku, mommy Eiku, and baby Eiku (Eiku - pronounced eye-koo - being my son's early attempt at the monstrously long german word Eichhörnchen, meaning squirrel) - Beanie baby squirrels

And lest we forget our 4 dolls...
Dolly
Little Dolly
Boy.... and
Boy.

Waiting for those creative juices to flow, here!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

We have Fruit and Veggie which are a Brontesourus and a T-Rex.

2 dolls named Cookie (same doll, one is soft body, on is kinda squishy)

2 names Soup...

1 named Lala

2 named Crissy (my old baby Crissy doll from 1976 for my first birthday bc it looked like me mom said and the one I got her for her first birthday. her's has hair, i cut mine...eek)

and a bunch whose names change depending on mood.....a few jello's bc thats what she calls her new sister....the ones whose names change have real ppl names....not object names.....


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have tears streaming down my face as I read these - too funny!

DS1 has named the following:

The baby doll is named Cherry
Alfred is a duck
Boo is a bear
Max is a cat

Dave and Mao are the monkey and cat at my parents' house.

DS2 named his frog Mr. Froghead.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My dd has baby dolls named:
Bock
Baby Tacky
Marissa (after her friend's baby sister)

She has animals named:
Veronica Partner (that's her horse)
Marcel the Monkey
Goodnight Bear

And her favorite "Little People" (the Fisher Price toys) are called Veronica (her name) and Tlali (the name of her friend from swimming lessons).

Cute thread idea!


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

my 3yo's current favorite baby was named Farler for most of one day, then she changed it to Parler and that name stuck. The baby is female, I've been told.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls* 

5 Eikus including mama Eiku, mommy Eiku, and baby Eiku (Eiku - pronounced eye-koo - being my son's early attempt at the monstrously long german word Eichhörnchen, meaning squirrel)

Does that have something to do with acorn? Is it like "little acorn-eating creature" or something? (I know nothing about german, don't laugh at me







)


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

Most of Andy's dolls are Annie or Anna, but he has a monkey named Boo and another named Tim. MIL's fiance is a very tall man named Tim









ETA: I just remembered the BEST toddler naming story ever. I nannied for a little girl who was precociously verbal. I mean 5-year-olds have smaller vocabularies and shorter sentences than this girl did when I met her at 32 months. Her family adopted a stray cat and let her name it. She named it Shlack-Shlack. Yeah.


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
He would be so embarrassed if he knew I told.









If he ever gets embarrassed, tell him on nights when my husband isn't home for one reason or another, I STILL sleep with the teddy bear (Theodora, nickname Teddy) I got for my first birthday, and I'm 25 now. In college, I slept with that thing nearly every night, and on the nights when someone else was crammed into my extra-long twin bed, she was at the head of the bed above the pillows.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hera* 
Does that have something to do with acorn? Is it like "little acorn-eating creature" or something? (I know nothing about german, don't laugh at me







)

Yes! No, I'd never laugh at someone attempting to understand German! You win the prize! _Eiche_ is an Oak, _Eichel_ is an acorn, so yeah, a squirrel is essentially (not literally translated) a little acorn eater.

And btw you made my day asking that question







: jen


----------



## pinecone (Jan 29, 2003)

Babette - from the tag (DD's favorite baby)
Sister - a dupicate of Babette I bought in case we ever lost #1
Emily
Peter
Kai
Happy - stuffed puppy dog
Jambo Sana - from an Ella Jenkens CD we listed to where we learned Jambo Sana means something like "very happy hello"

Sometimes she changes names on the dolls and lately they have been changed to:
Crystal
Crystal Rose
Lucia


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

ALL of DD's dolls are named Sarah. All of them. She has been obsessed with the name Sarah since I was pregnant with DS. DD desperatly wanted a girl named Sarah. She introduced her brother as "W-E-L-L, my mom and dad are calling him Isaac, but I really wanted a sister named Sarah." She tells me at least every other day that she still wants a sister named Sarah.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Ds has a little wooden dollhouse boy named Tomato Basil (the mom is Lavendar and the dad is Byron Tapatio), a beanie baby tiger named Tamale, and he calls his hands "Em" and "Osh" since they turn into a pecking emu and ostrich.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh, I love these so much!

DD's only baby doll is Enna. She's not that into dolls, but she names a lot of her plastic and stuffed animals. I've forgotten a lot of them, but here are some:

Frogs:
Everly and Peverly (they look basically alike)
Evia and Pevia
Cheddar Frog (a plastic poison dart frog that is cheddar-colored)
Plinda
Car Frog (used to come in the car with us a lot)
Circle Frog (has circle-shaped eyes--she named this one when she was very little)

Penguins:
Bekatoo and Podorun

Little People:
Manamoon and Meamoon

Imaginary cats:
Other Kitty Butternut (our real cat is named Butternut), Bessie, Leah, and Lee

Imaginary siblings: Max, Lisa, Lily, and Jabba

Oh, and right now she is pregnant with Lowly Worm (from Richard Scarry.)


----------



## NaturalRose (Sep 8, 2004)

My 4yo is very inventive when it comes to names







)

Tube- first baby doll
Candy- poor thing got left outside and lost
Ungerdane- Baby doll who live @ Gramas
Danelion- orange kitty from Build a bear

If she had her way, our new baby would have been named Kashita. I think it was a mix of Kashi, her favorite cereal and Rita a friend of hers.


----------



## oliveoildog (Jun 16, 2007)

Dd names everything Sally.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

these are some creative kids! i'm lovin' reading all of these....









on the same note (but a little different), dd1 made up a whole family of imaginary people when she was about 2yrs old. she calls them the Creekbups & still talks about them to this day (she's 4 now so they've been around for a couple years). they are very tiny & their family ranges in size from 5 - 20 people. she carries them around in her pocket or in her curled up hands. she doesn't give them individual names...just calls them the Creekbups. they live in a tiny whole in the ceiling of the girls' bedroom & they sprout wings when they need to go home. she only talks about them once every week or so & a few times i thought she forgot about them....but nope! all of a sudden we'll get in the car & she'll say "wait! the Creekbups want to come!"


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm posting before I read.We have lots of "naked baby"and "baby"Also "Raspberry baby"-looks like it's mouth is pursed to blow a raspberry.Baby Maggie was the first one named,after 2 years of love from oldest ds and dd-we watched the Simpsons in those days.The second oldest doll is "The brown baby" self explanitory.None of our combined 12 baby dolls ever wear clothes.Sally is often used as a name of convenience.Oh, and we used to have the "Teeth baby".Now missing.

Dd1's tiny bears are her "lovies"

Ds1's bears are "Rattly bear",an unnamed puppy and an Elephant named Eli,but he got that when we were pregnant with #4 who turned out to be Eli,so elephant is now unnamed.

Dd2 has a rag doll named Sally.

I have my old Raggedy Anne.I added the "e" for family importance.I also had "baby in the cradle".That was her name.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Fruitcake and Pinky.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My boys both have dolls, my old Cabbage Patch dolls, that I named Skippy and FayFay when I was little, so they've kept their names.

The only other one is an ancient stuffed panda bear my oldest named Elvis. I have no idea where he even heard that name.


----------



## mommy_milky (Feb 8, 2006)

My dd often comes up with names that sound slightly like words plucked out of recent conversation: the best recently, her babe Crabapplia! (hmm...what kind of tree were we passing!)


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

We have...

A purple Build-A-Bear named Daphne
Another teddy bear named Love Bear
A doll named Blonda - but Blonda is also a name that's been assigned to other toys.
A dog named Duppy. When I said, "Oh, it's Duppy the Puppy!" dd said, "No mom, she's Duppy the DOG."









Her imaginary friend is a miniature, invisible, nocturnal zebra named Spot. Spot's sister is exactly the same, only her name is Lily.

Once when she was playing with some bath toys (squirting fish and frogs and such), she introduced them to me as "Sasha, Lana, Dahla, Ana, Misha, Tasha and Bob."


----------



## Azuluna (Jun 26, 2006)

Baby Brother
Carol
Kara
Madeline
Bally
hmm....I'll have to ask her about some of the others...their names are variable


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

5 yo dd has a doll named Sarah and several other dolls that don't have a name. She has given individual names to her rather large collection of Polly Pockets, some of which include Mary (as in had a little lamb), Alyson (our daycare provider), Dora, Belle, Cinderella, Kaitlyn (her friend), Lucy and I can't remember the rest. She has one boy who is just called "boy Polly Pocket" and gets to randomly be married to any one of the other polly pockets. She has two unidentified stuffed animals from IKEA (one white, one blue, they might be a mouse or something?) that she calls both Cutie, and she has a blue stuffed puppy called Fifa. All other stuffed animals are named for the animal they are. She has a whole family of imaginary friends named Audrey, Timothy, Alex and Shawna. The dad is Bob and I can't remember their mom's name.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

DD has a bunny named Hop, a lamb named Baa, and two baby dolls, Baby Mario and Baby Dear.


----------

